# 45 MLCS bits for $99



## BobSch (Sep 11, 2004)

Only good through 12/8. Either 1/4 or 1/2 inch shank.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/ec081205.html

Not Whiteside, but decent bits at a great price and free shipping.


----------

